

Auroracoin: "a cryptocurrency for Iceland" - heydenberk
http://auroracoin.org/

======
nirnira
Good. Although I have no reason to believe this particular coin will succeed,
the more projects and attempts like this the better. The sooner governments
around the world lose their corrupt and illegitimate stranglehold on currency
the better. Every new coin gets us closer to the day when people can be free
of parasitic, incompetent governments.

I do wonder how this will work though. Will people want to use it if their
allocation of Auroracoin doesn't reflect their pre-existing share of wealth.
So the appeal of this coin should be in negative proportion to a citizen's
relative wealth... so poor people will want to use it most, and rich people
least... so the only people incentivised to use it will be the people with the
least to trade.

Hmm.

